# New Here...



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

Mod on a few boards, new to yours...

Been serious about lifting since about the age of

20 and have used anabolics pretty extensive as

of 23-24 years of age... Getting older now... lol

If mid 30's is considered old... :?

Anything else just ask away...


----------



## MrSkinny (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi buff87

good to have another experienced guy on here


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks bro

If I'm a little slow, I'm just getting use to things... lol


----------



## MrSkinny (Mar 9, 2005)

well if your ever looking for advice on how to train for years and make no gain whatsoever, I'm your man, :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Got it sorted now thanks to this board.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

Welcome aboard Buff. I've seen you around on VIP and you've done a great job there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

That's easily fixed...

I started out that way... About 100lbs ago... So if I can help

just ask or PM... Gaining is easy... Cutting is the hard part... :roll:



MrSkinny said:


> well if your ever looking for advice on how to train for years and make no gain whatsoever, I'm your man, :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Got it sorted now thanks to this board.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks bro...

Appreciate the kind words...



redspy said:


> Welcome aboard Buff. I've seen you around on VIP and you've done a great job there.


----------



## MrSkinny (Mar 9, 2005)

buff87 said:


> That's easily fixed...
> 
> I started out that way... About 100lbs ago... So if I can help
> 
> just ask or PM... Gaining is easy... Cutting is the hard part... :roll:


Cutting is no prob for me as I'm always bulking. I have an ultra high metabolism. I can lose 5lb in a week with no probs at all just be not going to the gym. Should have been a woman, ha ha


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

welcome buff, good to ave u here. :wink: kev


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

Welcome buff, good to see you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks guys...


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

welcome to the board


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi mate!!!

Good to see someone as knowledgable and clued up on security issues here


----------

